# I just need your opinions.



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

OK so I'd like to begin this thread by simply saying, I don't want to cause drama of any sort, I just want to know what you'd do in my position.

I'm a pretty difficult to wind up, but it's the small things that get under my skin.

A certain forum member, no names mentioned and no fingers pointed, is getting on my nerves with their posts.

It's not that the posts are offensive, but they come off as arrogant, and it's wearing away at my patience.

I don't want to start a fight by mentioning names, and at the same ignoring them seems to far, it's not my place to tell people not to post what they want to post.

What should I do?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So long as the offending member is not breaking Forum rules, the best thing is to simply ignore him/her. You could try a PM. The other person may not have any idea that his/her posts are annoying you. If that doesn't work, just ignore the other person.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> So long as the offending member is not breaking Forum rules, the best thing is to simply ignore him/her. You could try a PM. The other person may not have any idea that his/her posts are annoying you. If that doesn't work, just ignore the other person.


I wouldn't want to seem rude, so messaging the other person and telling them I don't like their comments might spark something of a disagreement and I'd hate to see bans handed out over this.

I'm feeling like an ignore may be what is needed.

Does the person being ignored receive any kind of notification that you're ignoring them?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It does not notify them. But, it never hurts to let them know how you feel about their posts. As stated by Henry, they may be unaware of the perception. If they react badly, then you can ignore them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We can't change others, but we can change ourselves.

" It's easier to put a pair of slippers on than try to carpet the world"


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I'd personally let them know. If they're BSers, they may think it's in fun,& have no idea that you're irked. I'd go with the PM, if "shtf", then ignore....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know if I can add anything more than what was already suggested, but I can say that patience comes from experience, but even that doesn't guarentee anything 

I know from my experience on forums, that there are always one or two people that annoy the poop out of me. Sometimes I let it get the best of me, which I am ashamed of, but for the most part you just have to bite your lip and move on. Eventually you will grow numb of it, and it won't draw you away from the tons of positive things on the the forum. For this forum, there is too much that I enjoy, to let something minor to consume me.

Trust me, I know its hard, especially since the keyboard is right at your finger tips, but it will pass.

I hope this helps in some way or the other suggestions as well, but if not, at least you were able to get it off of your shoulders with this thread.

All the best,

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I understand your feelings. I get annoyed at times as well. But the most annoying thing to me is when anyone is lost to the forum because of a squabble. I think all members raise the value of the forum. So I try to avoid conflict if I can.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...poop...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has posted, the issue is solved now.

If I experience the same nature of comment in future it'll be my own fault.

I have ignored the individual and am now far more relaxed about venturing into "their" territory.

Although certain annoying issues may still come from this person, it'll be me letting it get to me that'll wind me up.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

just some advice from a former rageaholic :banghead: let that which truly doesn't matter slide


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" Gooze Fraba"

Jack Nicholson from the movie " Anger Management"

" I feel pretty, oh so pretty.............."


----------

